# East Kilbrider Rangers and Scotland Rugby fan in Dubai



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello to everyone,

We have taken the plunge and are moving/moved out to Dubai. My husband moved out a week ago and i follow on the 10th this month we will be living at the marina, and Douggie is an avid Rangers and Scotland rugby fan (typical Glaswiegan in every sence) me? well it took me all my time to understand his accent and compulsive swearing! but all in all we are both happy with our decision to move out save the part of our being still in Scotland (all grown up but still our babies) my point on here? well i wondered for Douggie are there any social areas that people of the same intersts meet? we are certainly not clubbers but not over the hill either and any informations will be very appreciated.
:ranger: I am much easier to please and would love to here from any bored house ladies in the surrounding area, we are both 46 and i will have pleanty of time on my hands.

Regards 
Paula


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

*^:{^"~ scots... just when you thought you escaped them!

But seriously, welcome, there's a few of our kilt wearing haggis chasing brethren on here, well they just wont go away!

As for sports, best bet for you location wise is probably Underground in Habtoor Grand - although it is expensive and full of scousers so watch your purse!

(Can I upset many other races/inhabitants in one post?)


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> *^:{^"~ scots... just when you thought you escaped them!
> 
> But seriously, welcome, there's a few of our kilt wearing haggis chasing brethren on here, well they just wont go away!
> 
> ...


Thankyou for that being 'A WHITE SETTLER' to Scotland 14 years ago I know how important and necessary ball games are to these skirt wearing clans, however im sure you will agree it will be hard to distinguish the better of the two evils in the mixture of Scots and Scousers  (I have probably just opened a can of worms! but all in good fun  )


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't live in the Marina, it's a dump, if I were you I'd look into the Deira area or maybe even Sharjah. Plenty of Rangers fans down that way too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A scouser married to a Scot?!  I am sure you both have thick skins by now! 

-


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> A scouser married to a Scot?!  I am sure you both have thick skins by now!
> 
> -


Imnot a scouser lol white settlers to the scots are ENGLISH folk I was born in Manchester.


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I wouldn't live in the Marina, it's a dump, if I were you I'd look into the Deira area or maybe even Sharjah. Plenty of Rangers fans down that way too.


Is Deira far from Jebil Ali port? as I know moring or rather any commuting can be quite frustrating so we didnt want too far to travel. We were looking at the marina as we figured there is plenty of restruants and cafes in walking distance for us, as we are not really TV Buffs.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

thefultons said:


> Is Deira far from Jebil Ali port? as I know moring or rather any commuting can be quite frustrating so we didnt want too far to travel. We were looking at the marina as we figured there is plenty of restruants and cafes in walking distance for us, as we are not really TV Buffs.


You'll be fine in the Marina, I was there for my 1st year in Dubai and enjoyed it.

As for football, if he's a Rangers man then it's most likely to be the Locker Room at the Golden Tulip, that seems to be where most of the Rangers fans congregate to watch the games.

He might want to avoid Dubliners and Irish Village when it comes to the football, haha.

The Underground at the Habtoor is the Liverpool Supporters Club bar.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

thefultons said:


> Is Deira far from Jebil Ali port? as I know moring or rather any commuting can be quite frustrating so we didnt want too far to travel. We were looking at the marina as we figured there is plenty of restruants and cafes in walking distance for us, as we are not really TV Buffs.


Yeah I was joking, trying to avoid having a Rangers fan for a neighbour


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Yeah I was joking, trying to avoid having a Rangers fan for a neighbour



Well Thankyou you both for your replies sorting hubby out I now just have to sort myself out as im not yet resigned to pull out knitting needles!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

thefultons said:


> Imnot a scouser lol white settlers to the scots are ENGLISH folk I was born in Manchester.


manc/scouse - all the same - wrong side of the pennines the lot of you!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

thefultons said:


> Is Deira far from Jebil Ali port? as I know moring or rather any commuting can be quite frustrating so we didnt want too far to travel. We were looking at the marina as we figured there is plenty of restruants and cafes in walking distance for us, as we are not really TV Buffs.


Deira and Jebel Ali are as far away as just about anywhere can be in Dubai. Get a copy of Dubai Explorer or a map.

-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jellies are banned, the Barracuda has yet to stock Buckfast and there isn't a Greggs

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Jellies are banned, the Barracuda has yet to stock Buckfast and there isn't a Greggs
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...



Am I to assume we are not going to have a warm reception!!!?? actualy its black pudding country where I come from however i dont think it would be a delicacey i will miss as i dont like it. Uphere (in Scotland its a white pudding) I have never tried Buckfast in my life although know of it having a 24 yr old, We prefer the malts or the G&T's 
:spit:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No hun, we're just pulling ter leg - we're a great bunch here aren't we everyone.

We'll introduce you to the wife swapping parties in no time - I had a right result - mine swapped and didn't swap back!


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> No hun, we're just pulling ter leg - we're a great bunch here aren't we everyone.
> 
> We'll introduce you to the wife swapping parties in no time - I had a right result - mine swapped and didn't swap back!



Thats terrible!! I bet she didnt realise that its all the same package deal just different wrapping


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

thefultons said:


> Thats terrible!! I bet she didnt realise that its all the same package deal just different wrapping


But she always told me she liked small presents!


Women eh?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

thefultons said:


> Am I to assume we are not going to have a warm reception!!!?? actualy its black pudding country where I come from however i dont think it would be a delicacey i will miss as i dont like it. Uphere (in Scotland its a white pudding) I have never tried Buckfast in my life although know of it having a 24 yr old, We prefer the malts or the G&T's
> :spit:


Well the selection of malts is mightily impressive over here, there is pretty much every variety you can think of 

And yes I've sampled more than a few.


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Well the selection of malts is mightily impressive over here, there is pretty much every variety you can think of
> 
> And yes I've sampled more than a few.



I figured I have sorted out Douggie and his need for football rugby and his tipple what i need now is assurance that there are actually woman outhere!!! and certainly hope all you guys have not turned to keeping your wives locked at home whilst you all go out on the jolly


----------

